# Help - Urgent



## preema (Oct 29, 2009)

I just want to clarify coding of IV medications like Versed , Fentanyl, Nimbex etc with ET tube insertion (31500).  

I want to know whether we can code these IV medications separately in an ED chart with 31500, when it is not specified that these medications are given for the insertion of ET tube.


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 29, 2009)

preema,

Are you billing for professional or facility?  I would say not separately billable if billing professional services. 

Julie, CPC


----------



## preema (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you, Julie for your immediate reply. 

If the ET tube insertion is done by ED physician, then will code for professional side. If not done by ED physician, then will code for facility side.

 IV's always for facility.


----------

